# Campsites in Benidorm



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

We're about to start our tour from the Costa del Sol back up to Salou with my daughter, Grandchildren and 3 dogs. Any recommendations for a campsite at Benidorm to suit us all, especially our 33 foot Winnebago Brave?

Really appreciate any ideas of sites suitable for our size home, especially if they offer ACSI rates or similar.
Thanks
D


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.campingraco.com/
Elraco very good and so near to everything

http://www.alicante-spain.com/benidorm-camping.html


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

That camping Raco looks lovely!


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Dora, El Raco is a nice site and close to facilities, but last year unless you were staying long term it cost us 33E A night, that was in January/Feb, we only stayed because meeting friends,but I think there is a cheaper one nearby, sorry can,t remember name Sol something??
Margaret


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Elraco has changed hands so dont know the prices at the Mo--
It went down to 14Euros per night for long time stay last year.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

crazyhead said:


> Hi Dora, El Raco is a nice site and close to facilities, but last year unless you were staying long term it cost us 33E A night, that was in January/Feb, we only stayed because meeting friends,but I think there is a cheaper one nearby, sorry can,t remember name Sol something??
> Margaret


Do you mean
http://www.campings.com/camping-villasol-benidorm/?idlengua=3

Camping Villasol


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes thats the one, some people we know were on there and they had long vehicles so needed large pitch. El Raco was only 14e for long stay but under 15 nights was 33e, but don,t know new Tariff.
Margaret


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There is a new site in Calpe and just down the road in Playa Albir just below Altea you have Camp Blanc, which is on the sea front and both are a bus ride from Benidorm.

cabby


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

This place is not in Benidorm but is a short bus/tram ride away, all the facilities and shops you might need are within walking distance and it is cheap.

www.camperparkcostablanca.com


----------

